# Issue in a pond?



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

I have access to a neighbor of mine's farm pond. I've fished it a couple times and have never caught a single fish. Today I went to the pond and found half a dozen dead bluegill along the banks. This pond is approximately 3 acres with very muddy water. Is this just winter kill bluegill or is there something else at play?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

That ball in the first picture is the problem. There is a disease called soccerballfishblotus that is very bad for ponds

Seriously.... I would guess it is just normally winter kill. I had a few gills dead along the bank in my pond that showed up shortly after the ice went off. My pond is normally not muddy but is very muddy right now from all of the rain. 

Is this pond always muddy? How deep is it. Does it have a bunch of algae in the summer? What kind of runoff does it get, farm fields?


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

Its not very deep. Cant give you an exact depth but I would say 8ft at the max. This pond is located on a dairy from and is down a hill from where manuer is stored so I think run off from that may be effecting the pond. There is never any sign of life everytime I fish this pond. Just still water. Hopefully getting my jon boat out on it soon with my fishfinder and I should be able to see if there is actually fish in it


----------



## snakedog (Feb 12, 2009)

If all there is is a handful of dead gills after this winter, there's sure to be more. Many more in all likelihood. Panfish and bass should be nesting soon, fish different sized lures around potential nesting sites (i.e., shallow) this nest month or two and you'll find what's in there.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The dead bluegills are proof there are fish in there. Three dead blugills wouldn't concern me at this time of year. And I think every pond in the midwest is muddy right now. Mine look awful. Try in a few weeks. 
Also, perhaps a different approach will help (lures/bait).


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks guys! Maybe these fish are just smarter than me &#128514;


----------

